# Conexion de modulo de encendido de yamaha fzr 1000



## Venelectron (Sep 26, 2017)

Saludos mis amigos, busco el diagrama de conexiones del modulo de encendido del yamaha genesis fzr 1000 si alguien tiene el dato le agradezco me lo pase, muy agradecido. ...


----------



## mcrven (Sep 28, 2017)

Venelectron dijo:


> Saludos mis amigos, busco el diagrama de conexiones del modulo de encendido del yamaha genesis fzr 1000 si alguien tiene el dato le agradezco me lo pase, muy agradecido. ...



Busca y descarga un manual de servicio de la moto. En él debería haber un diagrama.


----------

